
Basecamp Didn't Want to Run This Ad - Tomte
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2019/09/03/basecamp-didnt-want-to-run-this-ad
======
pixelbath
Either they're now filtering for this specific term for me, or I'm simply not
seeing it. Basecamp.com is the first result for "basecamp" with 37signals.com
being the second. I tried this with Chrome and Firefox with uBlock Origin, as
well as MS Edge (no add-ons). I was able to see three ads before basecamp.com
on Bing though.

------
upstandingdude
In Germany at least that practice is illegal as far as I know. You are not
allowed to use brandnames in your meta info as well.

------
goldenkey
So what is the ad?

~~~
jmarneweck
[https://twitter.com/jasonfried/status/1168986962704982016](https://twitter.com/jasonfried/status/1168986962704982016)

Basecamp.com | We don't want to run this ad.

We're the #1 result, but this site lets companies advertise against us using
our brand. So here we are. A small, independent co. forced to pay ransom to a
giant tech company.

